# HELP 9mthold with MRSA, MANUKA HONEY does it work.



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

HELP! My 9mth old has MRSA on his groin area. He was hospitalized for it cuz it cause major swelling on the testicles. I've read that manuka honey clears up mrsa. Has anyone ever used it on an infant. And if so, did it work? How did you apply it??

Thanks!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am so sorry about your boy. There are actual published study regarding both manuka honey and tea tree oil. Try the honey, put a thick layer over it because if it gets to dilute with sweat/urine, it wont work. Manuka honey is edible, and you cant use too much on him.

Buy some liquid hand soap and body wash for your whole family. Add about 10 drops of tea tree oil to both and mix it well. Tea tree oil kills MRSA, and you are going to want to use it every time you wash your hands and body. This way you can prevent the infection from spreading to other people or other parts of his body.

You may even want to mix some tea tree oil into a carrier oil like grapeseed or olive oil and apply to his diaper area with a cotton ball if the honey doesnt work.

Give him probiotics 2-3 times a day.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

We just got through a two month staph infection, and manuka honey was by far the best thing that we tried. It's worth the money -- it takes the swelling and pain and itching down in one night, in my experience. Totally better than the bactroban, or internal antibiotics, or clay, or any of the various skin things we tried.

Tamanu oil was good too, but still not even close to the manuka honey.

It's hard to keep on, though, and keeping it on is what makes the difference. For our son, I would cut non-stick bandages, smear them with honey, and then tape them over the area right before he went to bed. I'd let it breathe a little during the day, but then reapply again during the day, and again the next night. If you're able to keep the honey in contact with the wound, you will see a big difference in just one night.

I'm not sure how you could keep it on the groin area. Saturate a cloth with it, and strap it on with a diaper?


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

We also did increased probiotics, which is a good support for the body as it fights the infection. We also worked with the acid-alkaline balance, and honestly thought we saw improvement with this odd stuff called "pHenomenal" -- a water product that binds to hydrogen and lactic acid (which is produced by and protects staph) and escorts it out of the body. I actually think that stuff is what allowed his body to finally kick the infection from the inside out. But for topical use, the honey is absolutely the best.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

O! THANKS!!! Which manuka honey did you get there are so many online. I can't tell if there is a diff in them. Also, which probiotics and where did you get this phenomenal? (Sorry, but I'm also Pm'ing you in case you couldn't come back to this post - I'M DESPERATE.)


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

I'm running out the door, but wanted to say that the higher UMF factor the better for the honey -- I don't think the brand matters. I just got the one that was at our local health food store. I actually got the middle UMF one, I think it was 15 or 20 UMF. The highest one was $50. The one I got was $20, and it worked just fine.

Look up MRSA 30 day for the pHenomenal. It's a sales job, but it seems to work.

I'll post about probiotics when I come back tonight!


----------



## mamaof5boys (Mar 6, 2008)

I also would recommend using essential oils to treat MRSA. Tea tree is a great oil, I would definitely put it in a carrier oil (even olive oil is great) especially in the groin area. Make sure that any EO you use in therapeutic quality. Most of the stuff you get over the counter has synthetics in it.

Another EO I would use is Thieves- from Young Living. You need a good quality diffuser (you can get them from Young Living, or Abundant Health) that will actually put microdroplets of oils in the air. I have a friend who is a nurse and had a patient with MRSA. They had tried everything!! She brought in her diffuser with Thieves and ran it on and off for a couple of days and the MRSA was gone!! Nothing topical- simply diffusing in the patient's room! Good luck!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

iodine
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC271835/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9403250


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

I have had success with essential oils in the past, but with staph we tried essential oils in the bath and topically on the sores, and had no success. We used repeatedly, for two months: tea tree, lavender, geranium, oregano oil, and the thieves blend. They didn't change the look of the staph sores one bit. We did not, however, run a diffuser.

We also did not try iodine.

We also washed everything religiously in Borax, every day. We also did cell salts, regular homeopathy, probiotics, epsom salts baths, colloidal silver, and calendula wash.

Honestly, after struggling with this thing for two months, my sense of it is that it is not so much a bacteria issue as an immune system issue. It is tempting to want to eradicate the buggers, but really I think the issue is balance with other bacteria -- staph is *supposed* to be on our skin; it's normal. Certainly the more aggressive kind is not normal, but I still think the "eradication" seems to work best from the inside out than from the outside in. So, we tried all sorts of powerful "germ killing" approaches, some of which were successful temporarily (the manuka honey being the most wildly successful) but I think the inner alchemy is what has finally brought it under control/in balance.

To further that example, I have never broken out in staph -- even though I sleep with him, touch the sores with my fingers, etc etc etc. Nor has anyone in our house, including our six year old, who never washes his hands. In my opinion, it is more than a simple bacteria issue.

Here's the link to the water that helped:
http://www.mrsa30day.com/FAQ.shtml

Like I said, it sounds like a pitch (I was very suspicious at first), but it seems to work.

We use Pharmax probiotics, using the link in JaneS signature (she posted above.) We alternate that with Klaire infant probiotics.

Good luck! I know it sucks, and is stressful. Hopefully something in this thread will help your little one.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it a local skin infection on his groin? I have heard that draining it at a doctors is highly recommended but I am sure your doc has done that if it would work. honestly, I would not mess around with MRSA, I would listen to the doctor and do what he recommends. MRSA can lead to blood poisoning (sepsis), Cellulitis, Infection of the heart valves (endocarditis), pneumonia, organ failure and death may result from untreated MRSA infections. There are still some antibiotics that are ok with MRSA.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

When my son had MRSA cellulitis on his leg we treated it with antibiotics. I wouldn't mess around with a MRSA infection of his groin and testicles. HTH.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

OP, have the antibiotics they gave him in the hospital worked?


----------



## tngirl11 (Dec 16, 2009)

I swear by Manuka honey. I buy mine from Amazon. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Wedderspoon-Or...6938240&sr=8-1
It is pretty affordable, at least comparatively. This one is active 16+, but I know you can get active 20+, which might be worth it for a serious infection like your son's. My dad had a skin cancer removed from his back, and the incision got infected. Nothing the doctor gave him worked, but the honey cleared it up quickly. It certainly can't hurt!


----------



## NewSolarMomma (Sep 12, 2010)

I've had MRSA in the groin area and my husband had it near his eye. A friend of mine lost his eye to MRSA, it is very serious. One night, I went to bed fine, and woke up with 7-8 huge abscesses on my bikini line- yikes!

The ONLY thing that got rid of it was having the abscesses lanced, cleaned and packed at the drs (more than once), then twice or more daily washings with Hibiclens (drugstores have it), repacking them, and liberal applications of bactroban, a prescription only ointment. It won't hurt to add other things to the treatment your doc gave your son, but you should do whatever the hospital suggests. The poster above is right, it can cause VERY serious problems.

Don't feel bad, having this is not an immune system weakness, our bodies have not had the time to evolve a defense for this new strain, and cannot do much to fight it, which is why it's so dangerous. you couldn't have prevented this! Even though many people, not all, have staph in their groins and noses (that's where it lives I guess), but this is NOT the same thing as MRSA, which is a drug resistant, mutant strain.

Also important if you are going to have more kids- make sure you get tested to be positive you don't have it, even years after the initial infection. My OB tested me a week before my due date, as MRSA can do very ugly things during birth!

Good luck, I hope your son is better soon!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

You might talk to your Dr about the honey and see if they have recommendations. There are different "grades" and I would be really cautious about using something like that from an unknown source on something that is so potentially serious.

When I buy honey I buy it from local farmers (one cannot swing a cat in Kansas without hitting a bee keeper







) and it is unpasturized. While that is delicious I am not using it for medicinal purposes. I wouldn't trust just anyone with something like this.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you all for your replies! the docs did give him an rxn of antibiotics and have drained it manually 3 times. we were admitted to the hospital for 4 nights. the area is now getting smaller and hard and isn't draining any more. we are still going back to the surgeon just to make sure it cannot be surgically drained anymore because one of the docs that saw him (we have been seen by several docs at the hospital incl our own pedi) seemed to think the hardened area will continue to shrink as the antibiotics does its job. Anyway, this is day 6 on this antibiotic and we have seen a tremendous improvement. In the past 2 days I've started using the manuka - i got the umf16+ one and I do think it is having much more dramatic effect. But given that we are also still giving the antibiotic I can't be sure that it really is working. Needless to say, I could care less - so long as it goes away!

I did feel the mrsa30day website sounded like a gimmick. I think I would try it once we are done with the antibiotics.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
I did feel the mrsa30day website sounded like a gimmick. I think I would try it once we are done with the antibiotics.

This was my approach, too. I found out about it, but was unwilling to order until we had tried everything else for a good long while. For us, antibiotics didn't touch it. He had three outbreaks while on the antibiotics. And we did the natural stuff with the antibiotics and after the antibiotics, in full consultation with our pediatrician. The manuka honey was better than everything else that we tried, including oral antibiotics and prescription antibiotic cream (bactroban). But when I got desperate after two months of new lesions, I ordered the water and they finally cleared without returning. We are still in assessment phase about it, though.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

did you have a progression like we are seeing. the cellulitis has stopped draining and is now harder but shrinking. so there is a sore where the white head was originally but then a harder area around it. did you put the honey on the whole area where it is hard?


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

I was reading today about colloidal silver for MRSA. Maybe you can google it. Also I once heard a nurse mention taking hibiclense baths for MRSA.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I also had 2 children hospitalized with staph in diaper area. Both had surgery








.

I have found the best, and cheapest cure is zinc oxide diaper rash cream-- smear it on whenever they have a diaper on. Also daily bathing is very important. Keep laundry and towels as clean as possible. I also use alcohol hand sanitizer on my own hands all day long.

By "cure" I really mean preventative to stop recurrence-- if he has active cellulitis he needs to have it drained and take a full course of antibiotics. Once he's well, use zinc oxide paste daily on diaper area. My DD has not had a recurrence since using zinc oxide paste.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
did you have a progression like we are seeing. the cellulitis has stopped draining and is now harder but shrinking. so there is a sore where the white head was originally but then a harder area around it. did you put the honey on the whole area where it is hard?

Shrinking and getting harder/ smaller is a good sign, but if a hard area persists he may need an ultrasound on the infection. The sore replacing the whitehead is also a good sign in my experience, unless it turns a mix of black and whitish tissue (a sign of necrosis), spreads, or is mishapen. How is he now?


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
did you have a progression like we are seeing. the cellulitis has stopped draining and is now harder but shrinking. so there is a sore where the white head was originally but then a harder area around it. did you put the honey on the whole area where it is hard?

I think pp answered this better. We did not have boils; we had impetigo sores. But yes, after the sore was healed, there would be a hard spot there for a while, and then that would finally clear too. We would put a lot of honey on the bandage, and just cover the whole area, because the redness extended far beyond the sore. We would use non-stick pads, which we would cut to the right size, and then use several layers of tape to seal the edges. We'd put the blob of honey in the middle of the bandage after we had added the tape to the edges, and then attach the whole thing to him. We were generous with the honey.

ETA: we would stop the honey after all the redness was gone. It might have been beneficial to continue, though.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frugalmum* 
Shrinking and getting harder/ smaller is a good sign, but if a hard area persists he may need an ultrasound on the infection. The sore replacing the whitehead is also a good sign in my experience, unless it turns a mix of black and whitish tissue (a sign of necrosis), spreads, or is mishapen. How is he now?

he's doing much better... than me anyway. I was beginning to get consumed by fear of it returning. I just feel like I need some tools to feel a little control over it. Anyway, he's still on the antibiotics and we saw the surgeon yesterday. She made a tiny nick incision and expressed some of it- it was only a wee bit. She thought it was healing pretty well and said we should be out of the woods in less than 10 days. The hardness is getting smaller and smaller. We have used the manuka and i think it did wonders. Plus I put tea tree oil in his bath water and I wash him with anti-bacterial soap. I came across a baby line of products with manuka honey in it. I got it and started using it. They seem to be something I will use going forward as a part of our prevention regime. But it's a butt cream, lotion and soap by koru naturals, a new zealand company. You can get it on Amazon.com but if you buy direct from the website you get a bit of a discount. I also started him on probiotics. So we will see how things go. Thanks for asking!


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I was also terrified of it recurring. Zinc oxide (desitin) paste has been fantastic. It is $10-15 a jar. It is a natural antimicrobial. DD has not had a recurrence since I have been using it religiously. Keep your own hands very very clean too.


----------



## jessicav (Nov 17, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbravebird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Any more feedback about pHenomenal water? I found the site tonight and am tempted but it did feel like a scam.

My daughter was diagnosed with MRSA and we did a round of Bactrim, to which she was allergic. It seemed to clear up though and we were happy that was the end of it.

In the last week she has developed red spots all over her bottom. A few of them look like pimples. I've had some success with apple cider vinegar and colloidal silver washes followed by tea tree oil and coconut oil mixed and then applied to the area but it's not clearing up entirely.

Tonight I checked a scrape on her knee and found a few pimple-like bumps. We're going to the doctor tomorrow to get diagnosed but I don't want to go the antibiotics route because it seems like a revolving door: endless rounds with no real impact. And since she's allergic to the most common antibiotic for MRSA we would have to try the next one up, which is apparently incredibly bitter and hard on the system. I would really love to find a way to get rid of it, not just suppress it. It feels a bit like "Whack-a-Mole." Every time one area seems better, a new area pops up.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't try the phenomenol water but someone had recommended constant zinc in the diaper. I used triple paste at almost every diaper change with great success so far. Sometimes I give it a break to let his bottom air out a little. We used the antibiotic clyndomicin because our baby was allergic to bactrim too. I too noticed that after the antibiotics he got several sets of red pimply bumps on his bottom. But they never materialized to anything once I was using the triple paste. Also, the manuka honey has been great, altho I couldn't use too much because it would give him a rash. I got the 16+ wederspoon one from amazon - maybe too strong for baby. So I found honey babe products by korunaturals new zealand which has manuka honey in it and has been mild enough for baby. I got the bar soap, moisturizer and barrier creme (I use the barrier cream when I'm not using triple paste).

http://korunaturalsnewzealand.com/search.htm?keyword=baby

And I use tea tree oil in the bath every day. I am now rotating between the koru naturals soap and california baby tea tree and lavendar wash. I know it sounds like alot but so long as we stay infection free I'm happy. Altogether, we have gone now 1month without any issues altho he's had several random scratches and bruises; none got infected. Everytime I saw any suspect i put a little dollup of manuka honey on it. I also put a drop on tea tree oil in all our hand soaps and hand sanitizer to - another poster recommended it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jessicav (Nov 17, 2010)

We took her to the doc today and she said it looks like folliculitis but not MRSA. She prescribed Bactroban cream. I guess I am confused by the whole mess. I thought that once MRSA was present, it could be considered responsible for any kind of skin condition such as this. We decided to do the antibiotic cream but no more cycles of antibiotics and if another rash etc. occurs, we will investigate Allimed or the pHenomen water. In the meantime I now have tea tree oil soap and my manuka honey arrived today to take care of anything that might crop up. I also got her a probiotic.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought the same thing too

hmmm. That's interesting. I didn't know that either. Was it oozing? If so, I think the docs can only tell its not mrsa unless a culture is taken of the fluid/pus that is coming out. I thought folliculitis was like from ingrown hairs??


----------



## jessicav (Nov 17, 2010)

no pus so they couldn't do a culture. It didn't look like MRSA at all but then what does it really look like, right? I've seen the boil before and this was not it but I couldn't figure out why it wasn't going away...on another note, whenever i saw a pimple like bump come up i put colloidal silver on it and it was gone (leaving a red mark) the next day. So far I've put the bactroban on a few of them and, 24-hours later, they're still there. So tonight i amended the routine by doing a colloidal silver wash followed by the bactroban. I wonder if i had just kept up with the home remedies if it would've cleared up eventually. I had an idea that the bactroban would take care of it immediately but so far, it looks like it might be slower.

folliculitis is caused by the irritation of the hair follicle. In our case it was damp undies - my daughter didn't quite make it to the potty in time and then didn't tell us because she was having too much fun playing. So we discovered at bath time that she'd been running around with a damp bottom all afternoon. what i don't understand is why the same bumps then showed up on her knee. I asked but it still wasn't quite clear...


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

We haven't had a recurrence since we did the pHenomenal water. He was getting them every time he got a bugbite, and he's gotten several bugbites since then with no sores following. We also used a homeopathic remedy after the water.

It's nothing to be afraid of, certainly -- it won't hurt anything. And it's not that expensive. I think the marketing is just tiring. But I believe it helped us. The only thing I tried to be aware of was giving it away from meals, as it is so alkaline that I feared it might interfere with digestion.

HTH!

And regarding the bactroban -- that is an antibiotic cream that is specifically for staph, so it's strange that she would prescribe it if she didn't think it was staph. Of course, I'm not a doc, so maybe I don't know everything about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessicav*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## mombh (May 6, 2003)

Quote:


> To further that example, I have never broken out in staph -- even though I sleep with him, touch the sores with my fingers, etc etc etc. Nor has anyone in our house, including our six year old, who never washes his hands. In my opinion, it is more than a simple bacteria issue.
> 
> Here's the link to the water that helped:
> http://www.mrsa30day.com/FAQ.shtml
> ...


Iam really interested in that water and was wondering how long you used it for??

THe site is a bit overwhelming and I'm not sure which one to get , but Iwould like to try it for my 2 yr old ds.

He had staph diaper rash last year which went away great with manuka honey and also we used clay and prid and eo and he drinks kefir and takes cell salts but I really think the manuka did the job. He recently got what looks like 2 little pimples in the diaper area and it looks like the staph ones, I have been using manuka, one is gone and the other is taking it's sweet time.....

I am starting to think about this internal stuff and it is making sense to me, I have also never got it and we co-sleep, bathe together etc;

Iam just lazy right now to read through the whole thing and want to hear how you used it and your thoughts,  thanks


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mombh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


my ds had staph and i think it too started with his immune system. it was cured by 2 different types of herbal remedies, made by and herbalis/tcm doc. it was a miracle no doubt to cure it without any kind of antibiotics. i notice when he is not feeling well or starts to get way over tired he gets the bumps on his face similar to how the staph started. i believe he might be a carrier but when his immune system is over loaded (sick, teething, stress) he is more prone to the infection. (his was on his cheek, and came out of nowhere, and no one else got it)


----------



## clan5 (Feb 24, 2012)

To all those who have used the Mankua honey on mrsa I need to know who you bought from. I am finding it very hard to tell what site is real and what has something of a fake item. My 3 1/2 yr old last year had mrsa reoccure about 5-6 times and Now we are on the 1st breakout of mrsa in a month and change. I am supposed to take him to Peds Dr. today to see if he needs meds but I am really worried and really tired. Supposedly my child has eczema and recently had a rash that stemmed from it. I am using Dove soap for him. Showers only no baths as the Dr specified this would help keep the spreading down and I am giving him not one but 2 steriod type meds (1 for the rash & 1 for the rest of him) to heal his skin. So I really don't want hime on 20 different medical oral and topicals.

Can anyone help give me the info to the mankua sites they have used so I can feel better about where I am going to be buying the honey from..? Thank you!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clan5*
> 
> To all those who have used the Mankua honey on mrsa I need to know who you bought from. I am finding it very hard to tell what site is real and what has something of a fake item. My 3 1/2 yr old last year had mrsa reoccure about 5-6 times and Now we are on the 1st breakout of mrsa in a month and change. I am supposed to take him to Peds Dr. today to see if he needs meds but I am really worried and really tired. Supposedly my child has eczema and recently had a rash that stemmed from it. I am using Dove soap for him. Showers only no baths as the Dr specified this would help keep the spreading down and I am giving him not one but 2 steriod type meds (1 for the rash & 1 for the rest of him) to heal his skin. So I really don't want hime on 20 different medical oral and topicals.
> 
> Can anyone help give me the info to the mankua sites they have used so I can feel better about where I am going to be buying the honey from..? Thank you!


I just ordered mine from Amazon.com, but I've also seen it at my local health food store (maybe Whole Foods carries it as well?). I would also recommend trying tea tree oil and eating raw garlic (minced with regular honey on toast is yummy!).

Good luck!


----------



## jessicav (Nov 17, 2010)

I posted a while back about my daughter and her round with MRSA, which was completely cleared by antibiotics, even though she was allergic to them and had to stop the course half way through.

Now, two years later i have it. I had one boil that is now healing but several satellite sores that are still red, but appear to be healing. i feel like i'm on the mend except for soreness throughout my body, which really concerns me because i don't know if it is indicative of a serious infection despite the sores healing.

I would go on the abx except that i am nursing and i need to take dicloxacillin, which isn't safe for nursing. My daughter is 13 months old and nowhere near being ready to wean. It would break my heart to have to cut her off suddenly, without even beginning the weaning process.

I am wondering if anyone knows of alternative abx that would sub and is safe. I asked the doctor but don't really believe he gave an alternative much thought since he scolded me for still nursing at 13 months.

I ordered the pHenomenal water and will update when i receive it. if anyone is interested, i have seen healing by using the following methods:

drinking tumeric with coconut oil (tumeric is a blood purifier and coconut oil helps to "deliver" the benefits to the body - a carrier oil); i started this after the first boil had gotten big and opened. the satellite sores appear to have dissipated before ever reaching the severity of the first one. (recommended dosage: 1 tsp. 3 times a day in hot water)

paste of baking soda and chopped, fresh raw garlic on sores, covered by saran wrap and then hot compresses on that for about 30 minutes a day. the result of this, combined with the tumeric ( i think) is that my satellite sores have skipped the yucky middle stage and are now starting to scab and heal.

manuka honey on open wound. a note about this and i could be wrong, but i think manuka is beneficial only when it can get inside the wound. I put manuka on the whole lot and by that evening, the boil that was open and draining was healing but the sores that were in the beginning stages just looked more inflamed and were painful. that's when i stopped manuka on everything that was closed, started the poultices and compresses and saw improvement. I will start manuka on these in a few days.

I have also been taking probiotics and have found my craving for sugar and white flours is gone, which is a blessing since these things just make MRSA worse...


----------



## nathanzmom (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems that you are trying the right things, such as garlic-baking soda compress and turmeric. I've had MRSA infections for several years now and have read volumes of books, tried every remedy including most abx. I can't say I'm totally cured but it's definitely under control now. The most effective treatments seem to be these:

1. drink high pH water, ph=10.5 (hydrate with 1 liter, 2-3 times daily, at least 90 minutes after eating and at least 30 minutes before eating so that your digestive system can "re acidify". (btw, phenomenal water is phenomenally expensive for what it is... just get some "cal" from a mexican market, also known as calcium-hydroxide or hydrated lime, food grade of course) mix 1/8" tsp of "cal" into 1 gallon of filtered or distilled water- must be very pure water. it will be cloudy but is more effective than phenomenal and cost about a penny for a gallon

2. avoid sugar. reduce fruit and fruit juice intake. avoid processed foods.

3. eat lots of fresh, raw greens and other vegetables. drink green juice (i.e. kale, celery, garlic...)

4. use raw garlic externally and eat as much as you can stand

5. do not consume manuka honey, it's ok for external application but not very effective for boils

6. consume pro-biotics, 3x daily. wide spectrum, fresh, food based

7. relaxation, rest, positive attitude.

BTW, if you are taking anti-biotics, stop as soon as possible. They will not help in the long term and will actually create more recurrence. The latest theories suggest that the immune system relies on healthy bacteria in the "gut" so there's no point in attacking your own immune system with antibiotics.


----------



## sohhie (Mar 11, 2017)

Manuka honey is very good for acne treatment as well


----------



## Davinder (Aug 2, 2017)

You should try tea tree essential oil by Gurunanda ,,,,, It ll give you the positive result ,,,,,,


----------



## Liddia (Nov 12, 2017)

thanks davinder


----------

